# Seriously need help, Any good digestive doctors you guys would recomend?



## Swampass1052 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey you guys, I seriously need help. I've been having this fecal odor problem for a while now. It all started when I moved with my brother and felt uncomfortable defecating during the daytime because my bowels were pretty stinky and the bathroom was by the living room where everyone could smell so I started to hold in my bowels in all the way until night time (worst mistake of my life:/) One day after a few months of doing that I held it in so hard that it would not come out and I felt a sharp pain in my left ribcage. It stayed in there for about two days until I popped a laxative. From then on my bowels never ever came out the same or complete. I always felt the feeling of being incomplete and my sweat smells like feces. My gas also slips out which is extremely embarrassing and when I go beck to the bathroom to wipe theres always a little bit of fecal residue. My butt sweats a lot which reeks too. I've been seeing a doctor who isn't helping me at all. He just says I have ibs and wants to put me on meds. I've had an colonoscopy and nothing showed up. I've changed my diet and started doing kegel exercises daily. I also spray some right guard in my butt crack before I go out but it only helps so much. The kegel exercises actually only help with my bowel movements but makes my anus really moist through out the day. For the majority of the day I smell like feces or fish and its humiliating. I seriously am not sure what to do anymore. I'm only 19 and do not want to live the rest of my life like this. I just want an actual cure for this like a surgery or something. Do you guys know of any good doctors that can help me???


----------

